# Perfect site for angelfish lover



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

TAFF II is one of the best isn't it?


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> TAFF II is one of the best isn't it?


yes it is! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> TAFF II is one of the best isn't it?





Plant keeper said:


> yes it is! :biggrin:


LOVE this site. Has LOTS more information then the regular Angel fish keeper will ever need, but is an awesome resource for all keepers of Angels.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh god... Look at all the pretty angels.. Where the heck do people buy these things.. 
Hope I can get some after my 65 is set up


----------



## biggieschick (Nov 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> LOVE this site. Has LOTS more information then the regular Angel fish keeper will ever need, but is an awesome resource for all keepers of Angels.


I agree. You could get lost in the amount of information on genetics and breeding lol but it is an amazing site and the people are great.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

biggieschick said:


> I agree. You could get lost in the amount of information on genetics and breeding lol but it is an amazing site and the people are great.


yup lol


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

It is a fabulous site!


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

its indeed a nice site. been a member there for over a year.
but site is pretty dead. now i just lurk and rarely sign on.


----------



## RAZmonkey (Jul 7, 2011)

Wish they were on tapatalk!


----------



## tbonedeluxe (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this website. I have six angels.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

I am troutfish over there. They are getting pretty dead, but that is why we are all sharing, to help with the traffic Anyone with an Angel should go look at the site and become a member. It would definitely be worth the time it takes to sign up with all the invaluable information they have, and the awesome people that are members there like wknd.


----------



## kalawai2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have Angelfish and this is a really good site.


----------

